# ASX listed companies with large water holdings?



## gohawks (14 April 2010)

I have been trying to do some research on Australian companies with large water holdings with limited success.

Apart from TSI, MFS, CSW (more Mum & Dad type funds) what other options are available?

Looking for companies with substantial water reserves. As we all know water is a resource dwindling, especially in Australia and I'm very curious to the investments options available.

Thanks!


----------



## malachii (14 April 2010)

*Re: ASX listed companies with large water holdings...*

PAG are another with large water holdings.

malachii


----------

